# FastCap Crown Control?



## BrooklynBravest (Oct 12, 2015)

Thoughts on these?


Looks really helpful but I don't if it's worth it to only have one, so before I drop $100 for a pair I figured I'd ask...


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I have that kind as well as the kind that hang on a fastener but are adjustable. 

I've had the ones you're talking about for about six months but haven't used them much at all. Can't comment a whole lot.

I've used the ones that hang on a fastener quite a bit and they are great. The other ones would be faster as long as the nails hold. I don't think they would work well on a large heavy crown like a 7-1/4. I'd want a fastener for that, better yet a helper.

If you want something that works nearly the same for 1/4 the cost try these out. Amazon tells me I've had them for five years. They have paid for themselves many times over. $20 for the pair. Can't beat that.

Crown Clips Link


----------



## BrooklynBravest (Oct 12, 2015)

Lot more attractive price for sure...

I assume the fastener just stays in the wall and you slip it off before nailing that area?

Maybe il order those. I'm not busy enough yet to justify $100 if something for $20 works...


----------



## Joemack1 (Oct 5, 2013)

You can make something similar yourself out of 1/16" aluminum. All you need is a vise and some drill bits.


----------



## BrooklynBravest (Oct 12, 2015)

Joemack1 said:


> You can make something similar yourself out of 1/16" aluminum. All you need is a vise and some drill bits.


I have pretty much a full metal shop in my garage. It just doesn't seem worth a couple hours of work to save $20 lol

Edit: screw it il make my own...


----------



## Joemack1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Metal ones will last a lot longer and you can make them any way you want.


----------



## BrooklynBravest (Oct 12, 2015)

Joemack1 said:


> Metal ones will last a lot longer and you can make them any way you want.




My issue is I can't just make them... I'm incapable of making something without going nuts and overboard with custom parts and whatnot...


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

BrooklynBravest said:


> My issue is I can't just make them... I'm incapable of making something without going nuts and overboard with custom parts and whatnot...


I'm way to busy to screw with making something that I can buy for $20 that works just fine. Click. Done. On with life.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Joemack1 said:


> Metal ones will last a lot longer and you can make them any way you want.


They don't wear out.


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

BrooklynBravest said:


> I have pretty much a full metal shop in my garage. It just doesn't seem worth a couple hours of work to save $20 lol
> 
> Edit: screw it il make my own...


Like Joe said 1/16" aluminum. I wrapped mine in tape to keep them from marring work. Takes about 10 min.

You can also make a vacuum pod out of scrap ply, pvc plumbing parts, and peel and stick weatherstripping. Takes about 30 min. to make. Mine runs off my Midi vac.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Justin Huisenga said:


> Like Joe said 1/16" aluminum. I wrapped mine in tape to keep them from marring work. Takes about 10 min.
> 
> You can also make a vacuum pod out of scrap ply, pvc plumbing parts, and peel and stick weatherstripping. Takes about 30 min. to make. Mine runs off my Midi vac.


That's pretty cool. How much does that hold?


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

Spencer said:


> That's pretty cool. How much does that hold?


40-50 lbs. 

I made a couple others with a shelf to follow the spring angle and a belt hook to hang on my bags. I use the flat shelf one for single cabs, chair rail, balancing a large picture frame casing set, etc.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have the festool CT wing thing. Haven't used it yet.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Justin Huisenga said:


> 40-50 lbs.
> 
> I made a couple others with a shelf to follow the spring angle and a belt hook to hang on my bags. I use the flat shelf one for single cabs, chair rail, balancing a large picture frame casing set, etc.


Like like a matter of finding the right pvc fitting for the hose and a tight fit with adhesive on the ply.

What is the detail on the weather stripping? Looks like two different types/layers?


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

Spencer said:


> Like like a matter of finding the right pvc fitting for the hose and a tight fit with adhesive on the ply.
> 
> What is the detail on the weather stripping? Looks like two different types/layers?


The weight it will hold depends on the flatness of the wall. The tape on there in the pic is vacuum pod tape that'a about 1/8" thick. Increase the thickness of the tape and you get more grab because it conforms to irregularities better. 

The black background is just p-lam scrap.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Justin Huisenga said:


> The weight it will hold depends on the flatness of the wall. The tape on there in the pic is vacuum pod tape that'a about 1/8" thick. Increase the thickness of the tape and you get more grab because it conforms to irregularities better.
> 
> The black background is just p-lam scrap.


I found this source:

http://www.veneersupplies.com/products/Vacuum-Gasket-Tape-For-Clamping-38-x-18.html

Looks worth trying out. I'm always looking for options for a third hand working solo.


----------



## BrooklynBravest (Oct 12, 2015)

I could make these for $20 in solid aluminum... Or I could buy them for $20 in plastic...

Decisions...

:no:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

BrooklynBravest said:


> I could make these for $20 in solid aluminum... Or I could buy them for $20 in plastic...
> 
> Decisions...
> 
> :no:


When I have questions like this come up for myself I take a step back and look at my schedule. Am I busy? If I am then I look at what I should be making for an hour of my time rather than tinkering? Is the end product going to be that much superior to what I can buy?

If you've got the time and think its going to be that much superior go for it. I don't have anything against homemade jigs and tools. You just have to draw your line in the sand somewhere.


----------



## BrooklynBravest (Oct 12, 2015)

I just bought the plastic ones...

I can only hope I use them enough to break them...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BrooklynBravest said:


> I just bought the plastic ones...
> 
> I can only hope I use them enough to break them...


I bought 4 sets 4 years ago. I have broken one. I stepped on it. They work great and are cheap.


----------

